# Tojiro or Yaxell?



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey guys, currently I'm looking for a chef knife and i have came up with 
- Tojiro DP F808 Chef Knife 210mm
- Yaxell Sayaka S-0 Chef Knife 200mm
between this two knives which one is better?

*In terms of pricing, Yaxell is cheaper than Tojiro.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Define “better” please. What are you looking for in a knife?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Tojiro all the way. 210 is on the small side but 200 is too small. The Yaxell Sayaka has a terrible grip. It really sucks. And ... it's give or take $40 more. Like I said ... Tojiro.

We're talking opinions here. It's a guarantee that someone else will think differently than me. That's OK.


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> Define "better" please. What are you looking for in a knife?


Sharpenes, edge retention & ease of sharpening


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

iceman said:


> Tojiro all the way. 210 is on the small side but 200 is too small. The Yaxell Sayaka has a terrible grip. It really sucks. And ... it's give or take $40 more. Like I said ... Tojiro.
> 
> We're talking opinions here. It's a guarantee that someone else will think differently than me. That's OK.


Thank you for your opinion, appreciate it


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Tojiro sells for around $60, where do you see the Yaxel for less than $100? Both knives have the same steel, and likely the same level of HT and grind. Tojiro has been a major go-to in the entry level Japanese category, along with Fujiwara FKM/FKH. I'd take Iceman's word here.

You should understand that VG-10 steel is not so easy to sharpen

iHomeer sells a 210 in AUS-8 for around $15, and AUS-10 for around $60. Haven't heard anything bad about them yet, and you certainly can't beat those prices, worth a shot if you don't mind experimenting. AUS-10 is much preferable to VG-10 imho, many would prefer AUS-8 also, and the FKH uses it. Both are easier to sharpen than VG-10.


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

rick alan said:


> Tojiro sells for around $60, where do you see the Yaxel for less than $100? Both knives have the same steel, and likely the same level of HT and grind. Tojiro has been a major go-to in the entry level Japanese category, along with Fujiwara FKM/FKH. I'd take Iceman's word here.
> 
> You should understand that VG-10 steel is not so easy to sharpen
> 
> iHomeer sells a 210 in AUS-8 for around $15, and AUS-10 for around $60. Haven't heard anything bad about them yet, and you certainly can't beat those prices, worth a shot if you don't mind experimenting. AUS-10 is much preferable to VG-10 imho, many would prefer AUS-8 also, and the FKH uses it. Both are easier to sharpen than VG-10.


Thank you so much for your opinion, it do helps me to know more.

Actually I'm from Malaysia, i saw the pricing through a site called "peteskitchenwares" where the knives are supply by a local. From there, yaxell is cheaper than tojiro and the choices of knives are very limited.

But in terms of edges retention, isn't it that VG-10 have a better edge retention than AUS-8?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

VG-10 will hold a "servieable" edge better than AUS-8, but the latter is arguably a better all around steel, it's certainly easier to sharpen, and doesn't chip. And definitely I'd take AUS-10 over VG-10.

We have heard that it is tough getting knives in Malaysia, sorry luck. I guess possibly it's either Tojiro or Yaxel for you.


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

rick alan said:


> VG-10 will hold a "servieable" edge better than AUS-8, but the latter is arguably a better all around steel, it's certainly easier to sharpen, and doesn't chip. And definitely I'd take AUS-10 over VG-10.
> 
> We have heard that it is tough getting knives in Malaysia, sorry luck. I guess possibly it's either Tojiro or Yaxel for you.


Sadly, i couldn't find any knife with aus10.

Thank you :emoji_innocent:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Khim said:


> But in terms of edges retention, isn't it that VG-10 have a better edge retention than AUS-8?


Yes with large caveats comparing vg 10 to Aus 10. 
There's plenty of variability in heat treat methods that will influence that more than the steel itself.

Aus 8 is about as soft as most German steel so isn't an improvement there IMHO.

In contrast to Rick, I'd pick vg10 over aus10. While somewhat more chip prone I think it's edge holding and toughness surpass the ease of edge taking and refinement aus 10 has over vg10.

This comes down to preferences I think. I find sharpening a chore. I would say that Rick seems to relish a level of edge refinement and polish I don't pursue.

For the tradeoffs I value in kitchen knife work, vg10 is better for me. And is what I mostly use.


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

phatch said:


> Yes with large caveats comparing vg 10 to Aus 10.
> There's plenty of variability in heat treat methods that will influence that more than the steel itself.
> 
> Aus 8 is about as soft as most German steel so isn't an improvement there IMHO.
> ...


Thank you for your opinion:emoji_innocent:

If compare Tojiro DP F808 Chef Knife 210mm & Yaxell Sayaka S-0 Chef Knife 200mm, both knives used the same steel, so i will assume that both have the same characteristics.

But if in terms of craftsmanship, which one would you recommend?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tojiro is my choice. I like the extra length and aesthetics


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

phatch said:


> Tojiro is my choice. I like the extra length and aesthetics


Thank you for all the info :emoji_innocent::emoji_innocent:


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Khim said:


> Thank you for your opinion:emoji_innocent:
> 
> If compare Tojiro DP F808 Chef Knife 210mm & Yaxell Sayaka S-0 Chef Knife 200mm, both knives used the same steel, so i will assume that both have the same characteristics.
> 
> But if in terms of craftsmanship, which one would you recommend?


I believe Iceman gave an answer to that one. I personally never used either knife, but never heard anyone of importance recommend the Yaxel, so I would definitely pick the Tojiro on that, because the Tojiro is always among recommendations here.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Khim ..._ If you came in here and just asked for a simple recommendation ... I would have said _Tojiro_ from the get-go. Again ... that's just my opinion ... but they are still, in the big picture, very good bang-for-the $$$.


----------



## Khim (Jul 4, 2018)

iceman said:


> _Khim ..._ If you came in here and just asked for a simple recommendation ... I would have said _Tojiro_ from the get-go. Again ... that's just my opinion ... but they are still, in the big picture, very good bang-for-the $$$.





rick alan said:


> I believe Iceman gave an answer to that one. I personally never used either knife, but never heard anyone of importance recommend the Yaxel, so I would definitely pick the Tojiro on that, because the Tojiro is always among recommendations here.


Guess i will just go for tojiro.
Thx for the help


----------

